# Murray Wildcat Seat Hardware



## OLDTIMER (Oct 20, 2019)

I am missing the two shouldered sheet metal type screws that attach the bottom of the rear seat loop to the eyelets on the rear of the frame behind the drop outs.
I don’t just want to jamb a common sheet metal screw in and damage the frame threads.
If anyone car direct me to a supplier for the correct hardware or if you have a few spares etc, please let me know. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Nov 16, 2019)

Could use some help here.....anyone have some correct spares lying around.
Interested in purchasing.... It would be greatly appreciated.


----------

